# Critique my stallion



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Those hocks are a bit scary. He needs to lose a few pounds and trim up. Can't comment on much else with that photo; odd angle. The hocks do worry me though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rawlo (Jan 7, 2011)

Second the above comment...you will have to be very careful with foundering with this fella...but again the angle isn't the best for a true confirmation cratique. Would like to know how he shapes up once he's trimmed down...his mannors seem to be ok though & with a stallion that's a great start.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Part of what makes the hock look odd is that the gluteal muscle is way overdeveloped and ties in to the leg high and at a odd angle. He is so chunky and has such tiny feet.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Beyond that, Tiny, the hock is a very odd angle, and odd proportions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## campdrafter101 (Jun 9, 2011)

the hocks are worrying, but as to small feet, it is not unusual for QH to have small feet, as it is a defect in some lines, which should have been bred out, but havent been. One of the most sucessful stallions in Aust. has small feet, and this has not been bred on, due to careful selection of mares. avoid putting him over mares with this small feet defect, and make sure the mare has no hock problems!


----------



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

For what he's going to be shown in I think his conformation and weight, muscle,etc is right. Stock type breeds, especially QHs, aim for a lot of muscle tone. I don't think he's that overweight. I don't see anything at fault with his confo from that pic and he has a beautiful color.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

That is not muscle tone.

Big does not mean muscle tone.


----------



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks like muscle to me on his forearm,gaskin, hindquarters,etc.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

horsecrazy84 said:


> For what he's going to be shown in I think his conformation and weight, muscle,etc is right. Stock type breeds, especially QHs, aim for a lot of muscle tone. I don't think he's that overweight. I don't see anything at fault with his confo from that pic and he has a beautiful color.


Agreed. That is not muscle tone. That is a horse that would be much happier and healthier if he lost a few pounds especially with those tiny little feet of his. Yes, they will look larger than an arab halter horse, but this guy could stand to lose a bit and tone up. Shouldn't be terribly hard to do.


----------



## HorseyyGal (Jun 20, 2011)

Agreed with the hocks, a little frightening lol. Could do with trimming up a little, but as others have said it is an odd angle


----------



## StormvaleQHStud (Dec 16, 2010)

I think he definitely needs to lose a bit. And especially if you plan to breed him as excess weight lowers the sperm count and his fertility (as does being underweight/too hot/ among other things) and if you plan on getting his name out correctly you will need all that extra sperm he is losing out on. Agree completely that qhs are shown with more muscle tone (I own a qh colt) but that is NOT muscle. Founder is severe you don't want your pride and joy to founder he is the thing bringing in income for you. No hooves no stallion, no stallion no babies. Agree on the training. Make sure 100% that he is respectful in all areas BEFORE he breeds to anyone otherwise the problem gets magnified 100 fold. Be and treat him respectfully and he will do the same in return. He is pretty though il give him that. I won't comment on the other things people have pointed out but it sure ain't a flash angle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

horsecrazy84 said:


> Looks like muscle to me on his forearm,gaskin, hindquarters,etc.


What you are seeing is what that horse has naturally developed just standing in a field. He'll have a completely different look once they've conditioned him for halter. They'll drop excess fat but they are actually going to pick up even more mass in muscle then what you are seeing in this photograph. I think he's a really pretty color. I can not comment on the hocks because I'm having to hard a time deciphering between shadowing and actual leg.


----------



## TxCntrySweetheart (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the input! I called her and expressed all of your concerns about his hocks, she's calling the owner to see if she can get some better pictures. She's a little worried about spending SO much money on him now.


----------



## TxCntrySweetheart (Mar 10, 2011)

Here is a couple videos of him if you can tell anything by it


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Maybe it is just the poor quality camera work but he does not look sound to me when he trots in the first video.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

If she is spending a lot of money on him I really would expect better quality videos, and certainly longer ones. I agree with alwaysbehind, he looks lame at the trot in the first video.

Compare those clips to what I was sent, not professional quality, but enough for me to make up my mind about this boy.


----------



## TxCntrySweetheart (Mar 10, 2011)

I agree, I told her the videos could of been longer and better quality. She said they were taken by the woman that works for the owner. Shes having him vet checked this weekend to be sure that he is sound. She sent the pictures to her vet who said he looks like he has sickle hock, but she couldnt be sure by the picture alone as it is a bad conformation picture.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks lame left front. If this horse is a bit of money, pass. Doesn't look comfortable at all in the front end.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

Still new at confirmation and all but in the first video when he is walking his back legs don't look normal to me.. They seem really stiff and straight. Is that ok?


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

I agree with front end lameness. He even does a bit of head bobbing just before loping to compensate. He is beautiful, nice conformation but way overweight even for a Quarter Horse. I would pass on him.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

In the picture could it be that he is rocked back on his hocks a bit because he is holding up a front hoof?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Cute, pretty colour.... would not pay a fortune for him. As said, I agree with the vet that he could have sickle hocks going by that photo and the videos. Though I know as much about quarter horses as I do about space travel, when looking for potential dressage horses, I will not touch something that is sickle hocked with a 40 foot barge pole. 
Looks unsound, uncomfortable etc. I'd be telling your friend to keep looking if she has a reasonable budget and wants a quality stallion.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Could be the picture angle &/or his black legs, but what I see is sickle hocks, looks like they tie in very high up, that I avoid cuz almost always when any kind of slightly demanding work is placed upon the horse, they end up with lameness, usually bone spavin (a form of arithritis). However he has a wonderful heartgirth, always a good, good quality. If the picture is telling the truth about his hocks, I would not breed or place demanding work on this animal, he's gonna break down, it's not a matter of if, it's a matter of when. When the back end that supports & drives the engine is weak, you have a pyriad of problems.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Another "pass" vote. He's a cute horse and lovely color, but his movement has a lot to desire (much less to keep him as a stud). I don't know how much they ask for him, but your friend can find much better quality horse if she has some money to spend.


----------

